# Diesel advice on Water/Meth...



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

Thanks in advance.
1985 Jetta Turbo Diesel (Garrett T3)
The only difference (I can see) between gas and diesel W/M systems seems to be the ability to spray based on boost or EGT. (and like $600!) whereas gas can only spray based on boost. 
Am I thinking wrong to buy a gas system and set it on low boost (10 PSI = stock) and watch my EGT for unusual climbing?
The car is basically stock (Intake) but will be getting a turbo-back exhaust and more boost soon.
I want the W/M in place before I give it more boost as it is not intercooled.
Thanks,
BRAD


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: Diesel advice on Water/Meth... (JettaGLi16v)*

Bueller, Bueller?


----------



## truckinwagen (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Diesel advice on Water/Meth... (JettaGLi16v)*

the water/meth injection will act like an intercooler, cooling the intake and lowering egt's.
it will also clean the combustion chamber and increase the power of combustion a little as the water vapor is turned into steam by combustion.
a good thing to do to any deisel and very safe for the engine.
and running it based on boost will be fine.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: Diesel advice on Water/Meth... (truckinwagen)*

I am familiar with the features and benefits of W/M injection, 
especially on turbo gas cars.

Is the *ONLY *difference between gas and diesel kits the additional controller that can fire based on either EGT or Boost?
Thanks


----------



## truckinwagen (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Diesel advice on Water/Meth... (JettaGLi16v)*

as far as I know, yes


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Diesel advice on Water/Meth... (truckinwagen)*

The only problem I see by using egt as a w/m controller is that there is an inherent delay in the temperature measurement and spray system; the exhaust gases have to heat up the temperature sensor, and only then does the solenoid open up and the water methanol has to travel the length of the tubing and then the intake before it can begin cooling the engine.
You should spray before the engine has a chance to even reach that point. 
If you really want egt protection, maybe you should get two sensors. One for boost to progressively control the pump as pressure increase, and one to bypass the boost controller and limit boost if you reach a high egt
Good luck with whatever you choose,


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: Diesel advice on Water/Meth... (flyboy3069)*

This is unique to Turbo (and NA) Diesel, so if you are using gasoline logic, you may want to double check.... 
Anyone else?
Just want to know if that is the only difference in a gas and diesel W/M kit...


_Modified by JettaGLi16v at 6:56 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Diesel advice on Water/Meth... (JettaGLi16v)*

Yea my previoius statement would be incorrect for diesels. 
Running rich causes higher egt's. So what you would need would be to up the boost.








Until then spraying water without the methanol would cover your high egts.
Please someone explain the benefits of the methanol in a diesel engine. Methanol has a high antiknock rating. Knock is how diesels run....


----------

